# Format de Pen Drive



## fff (Dic 3, 2005)

Tengo un Pen Drive de 128 MB, cuya marca no se cual es, porque fue un obsequio de una compañia de telefonos celulares y nada mas presenta el emblema de la compañia. Funcionò bien por unos 3 meses, pero despues Windows XP decia que el disco no tenia formato, intente formatear por el explorardor de windows, y no lo hacia, con el CD de driver venia con una utlidad de formateo pero no funciono, intente con Windows 98 SE, Millenium, 2000, pero no puedo dar formato. Leyendo el contenido del CD esta el esquema del Pen Drive, en donde aparece un switch o jumper para resetear el contenido del mismo, pero despues de abrir la carcasa no veo nada parecido solo el chip que supongo es marca hyundai, existe alguna forma de formatear que no conozca? o sera que tienen vida limitada? alguna sugerencia sera bien recibida, gracias


----------



## leptin_lep (Dic 10, 2005)

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el pen drive, es marca corsair, de 256MB el chip que utiliza es un TOSHIBA 0010 Y DICE: TC58NVG0S3BFT00; bueno realmente no sé si sea relevante esta información, el punto esque necesito tambien información acerca de este problema espero que sigas investigando y me ayudes sería muy bueno si encontramos la solución a esta situación, así podemos ayudar a los que vienen detrás de nosotros.

Atentemente,

Richard E. Salvatierra Ube.

Guayaquil - Ecuador.


----------



## fff (Dic 17, 2005)

Tal parece que una vez que mi pc se guindo, se colgo (dejo de responder) en windows xp, 
lo desconecte del usb, sin poder hacer click en quitar hardware, pero no entiendo, porque a los dias funcionaba perfectamente, he estado buscando información en la web, pero es muy limitada, en el foro estuve leyendo algunas preguntas y respuestas y tal parece que los problemas con el usb pen drive son mas comunes de lo que uno pueda pensar, realmente son pocos confiables, lo unico que no he intentado, es tratar de darle formato con linux, pero tengo un problema con la version de suse que tengo, es muy engorrosa la instalacion y tengo que hacer copias de seguridad de los archivos, de todas formas lo intentare, gracias por responder al tema, cualquier cosa que averigue avisare, saludos


----------



## demoniacko69 (Jul 5, 2006)

solo tienes que abrir la pendrive y juntar una del patas o conectores, conectada al al pc y hacer un cortocircuito a mi me salio una pekeña xispa y lo deje nu mas y xp me lo pesco.... en mi pen era el conector del ladoizq con la parte gruesa ap abajo... eso nu mas espero que entiendan mi respuesta...

adios


----------



## fff (Jul 8, 2006)

Saludos, ese es un procedimiento a mi parecer, un poco arriesgado, lo tendre en cuenta, para ser sincero, lo voy a probar en un pc viejo, no quiero que se dañe el usb de mi pc, espero que funcione, si es asi, muy agradecido, esperar respuesta mañana, saludos


----------



## jam007 (Jul 9, 2006)

esto tambien funcionara para una usb sony microvault ?


----------

